# My New Puppy :)



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, got some pics of my little chocolate baby I *think* we are naming him Seaclaid, which is Gaelic for Chocolate, and probably are going to call him Shaw for short. Here are the pics:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Such a pretty face! Over here we just love chocolate! Beautiful baby. Congratulations!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's beautiful! I love seeing all the new babies.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

what a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Love his markings.....esp. around his eyes! I love the chocolates! That's what I want on my next hav.!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Look at those gorgeous light eyes and that brown nose! He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww he is adorable!
I love chocolates too....it's just a bummer that they (like most sables) lighten so much as they get older.
I bet you can't wait to bring him home!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He's a cutey! I love the mask on the eyes and white muzzle, but the brown on the front upper arm is really neat.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

What a cutie Love it boy do I want a nother one but hubby says no no well at least for now hee hee


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, He is adorable!! YOu certainly will not regret coming down with MHS!! Wait till you see Skiver & Shaw playing together & then sleeping next to each other - it melts your heart!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a handsom little guy, I love the choc. band around one leg and not the other.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Dusty's mom.....is that a new picture?? Gorgeous as always!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

I want one! I want one!
He's precious!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Joanne, he is precious.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> Dusty's mom.....is that a new picture?? Gorgeous as always!


Yes! Thanks! Dusty's hair has grown since that last avatar picture was taken. I thought she needed a new photo.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Very sweet . Enjoy your new baby !!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks! What you couldn't see from those pics is that his little butt and tail are chocolate, too.  I can't wait to get him, we want to go down and see him in a couple of weeks, once he's older and can 'take visitors' LOL. Maybe about 6 weeks old. By then he'll be developing his little personality, so that'll be cool. He's about 4 hours from where we are, so a nice little road trip.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

He is such a little cutie! I love the chocolates.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joanne, he's gorgeous! And so tiny!!! I want one!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Come on Marj - gotta talk the hubby into it!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You're doing it again, Laurie ! You *enabler*, you!!! 

LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea, I am pretty bad


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Joanne. He is so cute. I bet him and Skiver are going to be the best of friends. OK. I really want a Chocolate one too!!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He sure is a beauty! I like the nickname Shaw too!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, I may help out in a library, but I still don't know the Seaclaid/Shaw connection. Can someone enlighten me? No matter what, he's an adorable little buggah! (That's my British side coming out.)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> OK, I may help out in a library, but I still don't know the Seaclaid/Shaw connection. Can someone enlighten me? No matter what, he's an adorable little buggah! (That's my British side coming out.)


From http://www.digitaldog.com/dog_names.php?letter=S

Seaclaid Celtic Both Gaelic for chocolate. Food.

I'm just guessing that the "Shaw" is pronounced like the first part of the word Chocolate!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwwwww - that's interesting! Thank you for sharing the info and the link, Christy.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

New Journal entry!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Joanne,
What a beautiful puppy! I can't believe you are getting another one! Congratulations! I am very happy for you.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Lynn:
Well, I think I came down with Marj's disease, MHS! LOL
Skiver is such a joy, and he needs company. But hubby said, "no more dogs after this one...at least for a couple of years!". Then his brother got Cancer and needs to find a home for his dog; soooo, if he can't find a home in Jersey for him, we might get a 85 pound mix to go with our little Havs. LOL.

What's one more? I always said that about kids, too....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He sure is a cute one Joanne!Bet Skiver will really love having a playmate!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope so! He never sees any dogs. Maybe he thinks he's a people 

I saw someone I knew (not close friend) the other day, and she had her 2 dogs in the car with her, so I asked if Skiver could see her dogs (we were on a walk). One dog was big, and he was good; Skiver put his little paw out and touched his big old face like, 'What are you?' LOL. The other dog was a small breed and yappy, and barked at him the whole time! Skiver didn't like that dog.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Joanne, what a cutie - congratulations!! Such a beautiful puppy with wonderful colouring  Skiver is going to have a blast with his new pal


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, 
Oreo is so sweet. Any new photos?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Your new puppy is just beautiful, I love his coloring. I am getting my 2nd next month and sent you a message as to the breeder in Florida that you had the problems with Skiver. Can you Pls. tell me the name of the breeder? I don't want to encounter problems also. I am traveling from California to pu this puppy.
I would so appreciate your help.
Ditto's Mom


----------

